# Anchoring to bridges question...



## jms11208 (Jun 10, 2012)

Does the state of Florida care if you tie to or anchor to a bridge piling (Obviously not in the channel)? I've read mixed responses from google searching, thought I'd ask here. 

We attempted to fish the I-10 bridge in Escambia Bay last weekend for sheepshead and it was a chore to get the boat situated with the wind blowing. Planning to try the 3 Mile bridge this weekend if the weather allows.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

I was told to more from under the Baars bridge by FWC. I was not in the channel but tied to the fender between it and the shore on the north side. he said it was against the law.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been told it is illegal. However, I've done it MANY times at the I-10 and Garcon Pt. bridges, with no hassle. You can always drop anchor as an option.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

This time of year the Destin bridge has boats tied to every other piling. People tie off and get up on the base of the piling. I've been checked by FWC while doing it and never had it come up. If it's a bridge people fish off be respectful of there space. Some do cast back under the bridge unaware of a boats presence.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never been stopped, but according to this document it is illegal to anchor under a bridge.

(Last paragraph under "Homeland Security Restrictions".)

https://www.boat-ed.com/abc/abc_specific_images/pdfs/fl_law.pdf

Jim


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Illegal, but as many other as have said, I've done it many times.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just don't tie up ar anchor around the center span where the traffic must or should go through the bridge. 
You are crazy to get anywhere near the Barrs bridge. Have a tug with a barge go buy and you could be smashed into the pilings.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I once had a rope hanging from the three mile that I left there, over my favorite spot, used it all the time, until someone removed it.


----------

